# Help needed:Need for Speed Undercover: "Required security module..."



## Devil (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay, so NFS:Undercover was my friends, and he gave it to me because hes pc wasn't powerful enough to run it. Okay, no big deal right? wrong.


I installed it, and we're close friends so It's registered to his EA account. Again, no big deal right?


So I try and run the game (DVD in Drive, "Emulation Software" off (I DON'T USE THEM FOR ILLEGAL GAMES)) and when I execute it, I get a cmd prompt window (Doesn't display anything), then, after another few seconds I get an error message, the return is:

"A required security module cannot be activated.
This program cannot be executed (7000)."

I've tried looking for this error online, but to no avail. I also tried some patches/cracks online. I would rather not since this is of course, a real copy. And I get the same error. This leads me to believe something else is causing the problem.


I have tried re-installing NFS 3 or 4 times now. So I'm certain that won't fix it.

So has anybody else gotten this problem and solved it? Hopefully you can help me.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Securom's fault
Make absolutely sure all Emulation, Virtual Drive type software is off, as a last resort, try uninstalling it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use virtual drive software with legitimate, store-bought games to save wear and tear on the discs and DVD drive, but after installing recent games like Fallout3 and GTA4 that use SecuROM, I've had to uninstall PowerISO and Daemon Tools.

SecuROM requires that all such software is uninstalled, not just disabled. I know it says on their site that you don't need to uninstall, but I've had to 3 times on different computers.

The annoying thing is that this draconian method of anti-piracy actually pushes people into downloading pirate copies which bypass the SecuROM restrictions. The games companies are shooting themselves in the foot and have no-one but themselves to blame for piracy and lost sales. Idiots.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it safe to mention programs that block the SecuROM security checks for the sake of legitimate virtual drive usage?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldn't. It could be seen as promoting piracy or bypassing software restrictions.


----------



## Devil (Apr 10, 2008)

hey, i tried all of that guys, but none of it worked.. Uninstalling all of my Emulation Software, and reinstalling the game, and it still won't work.. Any other Ideas guys?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

What is the condition of the disc?

Some emulation software(s) install services in Windows that need to be disabled in order to run games that can detect the emulation software(s).

What emulation software(s) do you have installed? You don't have to uninstall them in order to fix this problem.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you have any firewall software, try to disable it...


----------

